# Superfeet blue arch pain



## AllMtrH22 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's the right forum because it's more about the insole but here goes.

I have pretty flat feet and am using the blue superfeet in my snowboard boots. When I put on my boots, they feel great and I can walk around no problem. Once I start boarding, I get quite a bit of pain in my arches. I have used them 3 times so far. Is this normal or should I throw the stock insole back in? The boots are new as well and have packed out. Used them about 5-6 times now. Some people said it took them 4 times or so before their feet started feeling good but I am using the blue superfeet in my walking shoes and the yellow superfeet in my ice skates with no problems.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I also have flat feet and were getting a lot of pain in my arches. I tried the blue superfeet and while they helped, I'd still get foot pain. I now wear SOLE thin sports and they take away 99% of the pain. Now I only feel pain a long flat areas.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

cut all the excess off so you only have the plastic part remaining

put that under the boot liner


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

AllMtrH22 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the right forum because it's more about the insole but here goes.
> 
> I have pretty flat feet and am using the blue superfeet in my snowboard boots. When I put on my boots, they feel great and I can walk around no problem. Once I start boarding, I get quite a bit of pain in my arches. I have used them 3 times so far. Is this normal or should I throw the stock insole back in? The boots are new as well and have packed out. Used them about 5-6 times now. Some people said it took them 4 times or so before their feet started feeling good but I am using the blue superfeet in my walking shoes and the yellow superfeet in my ice skates with no problems.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have flat feet... blue superfeet don't fit my feet. Only customs had the arch inthe right shape. I "love" Sole Supports as they flex a little with your foot. Superfeet and Surefoot customs were less effective.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

AllMtrH22 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the right forum because it's more about the insole but here goes.
> 
> I have pretty flat feet and am using the blue superfeet in my snowboard boots. When I put on my boots, they feel great and I can walk around no problem. Once I start boarding, I get quite a bit of pain in my arches. I have used them 3 times so far. Is this normal or should I throw the stock insole back in? The boots are new as well and have packed out. Used them about 5-6 times now. Some people said it took them 4 times or so before their feet started feeling good but I am using the blue superfeet in my walking shoes and the yellow superfeet in my ice skates with no problems.
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds like your boot is too big (not just length but volume).

Whenever my arches ache it's because I'm riding toe side and have heel lift. And when you say they are packed out after only 5-6 sessions, it really confirms that the boot was too big to begin with.


----------



## AllMtrH22 (Dec 7, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Sounds like your boot is too big (not just length but volume).
> 
> Whenever my arches ache it's because I'm riding toe side and have heel lift. And when you say they are packed out after only 5-6 sessions, it really confirms that the boot was too big to begin with.


The boots are very snug. Toes touching the end but when I'm strapped in, I do feel sone pressure on the sides. I tried loosening the ankle strap but its probably as "loose" as it can be without the boot moving. I may need wider boots if anything. How long would you say it takes for the boot to pack out? They were way too tight at first and I was going yo sell them but after the guy at the store said I need to wear them a few more times to be comfortable. My feet were measured at size9 and thats the size of the boot. Previous boots were way too big at 10.5 but no arch pain but I also didnt use superfeet. I had cramps in my feet for a few runs and it would go away.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

AllMtrH22 said:


> The boots are very snug. Toes touching the end but when I'm strapped in, I do feel sone pressure on the sides. I tried loosening the ankle strap but its probably as "loose" as it can be without the boot moving. I may need wider boots if anything. How long would you say it takes for the boot to pack out? They were way too tight at first and I was going yo sell them but after the guy at the store said I need to wear them a few more times to be comfortable. My feet were measured at size9 and thats the size of the boot. Previous boots were way too big at 10.5 but no arch pain but I also didnt use superfeet. I had cramps in my feet for a few runs and it would go away.


It would take more than 5-6 days to pack out. You say it's snug but how is the volume? My feet touch the front of my boot but I have a low volume foot, wide feet (in the middle not toes), and really skinny ankles and heel. So I get foot slop unless I stuff foam up the yin yang.


----------



## AllMtrH22 (Dec 7, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> It would take more than 5-6 days to pack out. You say it's snug but how is the volume? My feet touch the front of my boot but I have a low volume foot, wide feet (in the middle not toes), and really skinny ankles and heel. So I get foot slop unless I stuff foam up the yin yang.


My feet are also wide. The boot feels tight all around but I do get a little heel lift sometimes on a really hard turn on the toe edge. Only my back foot gets heel lift though. Maybe we hhave a similar problem. How did you fix it?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

AllMtrH22 said:


> My feet are also wide. The boot feels tight all around but I do get a little heel lift sometimes on a really hard turn on the toe edge. Only my back foot gets heel lift though. Maybe we hhave a similar problem. How did you fix it?


I'll tell you once I do :laugh:


Still battling it, and it is my back foot as well, but that's because my back foot is smaller than my front foot. Ain't that a bitch.

Foam, lots of foam. Gotta fill the volume up. And finding the best boot. I'm thinking of getting a boot that fits my smaller foot perfectly, and having a boot fitter punch the other one open if they can.


----------



## AllMtrH22 (Dec 7, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I'll tell you once I do :laugh:
> 
> 
> Still battling it, and it is my back foot as well, but that's because my back foot is smaller than my front foot. Ain't that a bitch.
> ...


I had less feet pain in a 1.5 size bigger boot. I could tighten my bindings down as much as it could and didn't have any extra pressure. My feet were sliding around though.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like you need a wider boot. I had a similar issue with some 32 boots where they were too skinny. Tried thinner socks and even got to a point where I took out the liner and cut some of the supportive materials away from my arches and even that dident work. Still had intense foot pain and had to break every 2 or 3 runs.
Ended up getting northwave boots and the problem went away.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

You could also try using the arch supports in your daily shoes so your feet have more time with them.


----------



## AllMtrH22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> You could also try using the arch supports in your daily shoes so your feet have more time with them.


I actually have the blues in my daily walking shoes with no problems. I have been riding for half the day up in whistler today without the superfeet and theres a lot less pain. Pretty much no arch pain.

Maybe I will have to give the blacks a try.


----------

